# Haunted Cemetery Sign WIP



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

so here is my cemetery sign project I am working on. I got pretty far with it today and should hopefully have the glow in the dark paint later this week and will try to do another video next week if its possible showing the final design


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Nifty idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing how this works.

Cute dog


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That is a really awesome Idea!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Bigant, which paint did you go with??


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

curley said:


> Bigant, which paint did you go with??


Haha I used two different oops paints from home depot so I'm not sure what they would be called. The base paint is a dark military green then the top coat was a yellowish grey color. I used the spray bottle technique to age it

As for the glow in the dark paint I went with roxys suggestion in the other thread!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

An novel idea. It will be interesting to see if you get enough contrast with the glow in the dark lettering. I have the feeling that it will have to be totally dark outside to see this. You may have to add a UV light to the set up to give the glow in the dark paint an extra kick, not sure. Please post you progress on this.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool man, it looks good, when you glow it up, put out another vid, I wanna see how it turned out, may steal the idea from ya!!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

That's really cool.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Ant, really cool idea. But i wonder, could you put some type of flicker circuit in it, so that the light just doesn't go out, but flickers and dims as it goes out.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Chuck said:


> Ant, really cool idea. But i wonder, could you put some type of flicker circuit in it, so that the light just doesn't go out, but flickers and dims as it goes out.


I agree, a flicker circuit would give it more action then just off or on.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I am not familiar with these "flicker circuits" can you guys give me more info. also i assume a flicker circuit will constantly flicker if thats true that wont work with the relay setup i have now. i would have no way of triggering the flicker circuit to start to flicker then trigger again to turn the light completely off. that would require two trigger mechanisms to be staggered one after the other? i would need one trigger to start the flickering and another trigger to turn the light off after it flickers


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Your own kids won't step foot in the yard!!!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> An novel idea. It will be interesting to see if you get enough contrast with the glow in the dark lettering. I have the feeling that it will have to be totally dark outside to see this. You may have to add a UV light to the set up to give the glow in the dark paint an extra kick, not sure. Please post you progress on this.


That was my thought as well. Sometimes those glow paints aren't all that bright. What would REALLY kick, though, was if you used one of those invisible black-light reactive paints (Clear Neon, for example) and then had your circuit flip on a UV light when you flipped off the incandescent. Then the warning text would truly pop.

Would love to see how it comes out. Love the concept.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Something like this...

http://www.clearneon.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=3


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Spooky Dave said:


> That was my thought as well. Sometimes those glow paints aren't all that bright. What would REALLY kick, though, was if you used one of those invisible black-light reactive paints (Clear Neon, for example) and then had your circuit flip on a UV light when you flipped off the incandescent. Then the warning text would truly pop.
> 
> Would love to see how it comes out. Love the concept.


Yea I will test it first with just the glow in the darkpaint considering my oartbof the street is almost pitch black I think it should work. If not adding a blacklight to come on when the other light goes off is really easy and just requires one more wire from the relay. However I'm not sure how to hide it so its not so noticeable when the other light is on

Sent from my T8788 using Board Express


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

man I am having lots of problems with this working the way i want it to! Sadly the invisible paint i bought is anything but invisible, i have to apply it in very thin portions to not be seen with the lights on. of course this makes it hard to see even with the lights off. i guess i will need to see about adding a black light of some kind to turn on to illuminate the sign buts its going to be hard to conceal the black light. 

we will see!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I know it is hard to conceal the black light, but a black light will supercharge the glow paint. the black light uv glow will cause the paint to become very bright in a very short time. If you can hide the light as you say and have it turn off, it will glow alot brighter. 

Good luck and look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

What about wiring up some UV led's. You could probably conceal those in the light fixture. And did I mention cheap too.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3107633


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah chuck thats exactly what i was looking at doing. i was possibly just going to buy a cheap black light led flashight and point it at the sign hidden behind the main light itself.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Spiderclimber said:


> I know it is hard to conceal the black light, but a black light will supercharge the glow paint. the black light uv glow will cause the paint to become very bright in a very short time. If you can hide the light as you say and have it turn off, it will glow alot brighter.
> 
> Good luck and look forward to seeing the progress.


the paint is plenty charged however i have to apply very little paint to keep it invisible, it sits directly under the main light so its got good charge but without being in total darkness its hard to see


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks to chuck for giving me a portable blacklight to add to the sign to help out! I was able to mess around with it a little last night and I think with some more work and few adjustments I can get it where I want it to be.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Great idea BigAnt, like everyone else I'd like to see the finished product as well!!


----------

